# ***هل يمكن للروبوت التعبير عن أحاسيسه !



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 مارس 2006)

أخواني الكرام هذا موضوع قد شدي جداً, وهو هل يمكن للروبوت التعبير عن أحاسيسه؟
K-bot هو إسم روبوت تم صناعته, بحيث يمثل وجه فقط, هذا الوجه به العديد من العضلات الإصطناعية والتي تعمل على التعبير عن الأحاسيس مثل الضحك, والغمز وغيره الكثير, وهذا بفضل التقدم الكبير في علم الذكاء الإصطناعي وعلم المواد, صنع الوجه من مادة بولمرية, يتكون أيضاً الوجه من 24 عضلة.
وهذه صورة لهذا الروبوت






فسبحان الله , فهذا مثال واحد من الأمثلة العديدة على محدودية صنع الإنسان, وعظمة خلق الله
الحمد لله رب العالمين, وسبحانه وتعالى جعل الكمال في خلقه
وأنتظروا أخواني الشرح المفصل لتصنيع روبوت, وكيفية التحكم به وتنفيذ دوائره, وكيفية عمل محاكاة عن طريق Matlab
وتقبلوا تحياتي
أخوكم أحمد​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (15 مارس 2006)

Bismi Allah alrahman alrahim​We can not compare human to robot!! Robots can not feel and the can not think even if they have artificial inteligence system inside it because this system is donr by a human body
But on the other hand, robots could help us in our daily life, also they can help the old people and invalids, For this we develop the robots 
​


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (15 مارس 2006)

موضوع طيب . :20:

وجهد تشكر عليه. :84: 

وإن تحقق ذلك فربما لا يمكننا التفريق بين الروبوت والإنسان :68: 

ولك مني التحيه :56:


----------



## م.تميم محمد (31 مارس 2006)

*it is so fasional*

I think ya ahmed that this high tech is just a fassion , cuase I think that I'm not going to use it any way , except if u tell me about any use for it


----------



## el_rob3 (9 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
"هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه"
أشكرك م.أحمد واتمنى وضع شرح فعلا لطرق التحكم بالروبوت لأني مشارك مساعد في robocon 2006 وان شاء الله اكون مشترك كمشروع تخرج السنه القادمه في robocon 2007
شكراً


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك يا اخ احمد ولكنى اريد ان اطلب منك طلب من الذى حاز على افضل روبوت فى الروبكون فى مصر السنة الماضية وشكرا


----------



## justice (21 مايو 2006)

لقد استطاعوا صناعة روبوت مقاتل ويستطيع تمييز العدو من الصديق .... أعتقد انه فى القريب العاجل سنراهم يصنعون روبوت يمتلك أحاسيس وقلب وايضاً قادر على الإنجاب


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك يا اخ احمد ولكنى اريد ان اطلب منك طلب من الذى حاز على افضل روبوت فى الروبكون فى مصر السنة الماضية وشكرا


----------



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا فى الفترة الاخيرة اتجه العلماء بواسطة تكنولوجيا الذكاء الاصطناعى الى صنع روبوتات تحاكى عمل الانسان ؟؟
فهل سينجحون فى عمل انسان كامل ام لا ؟؟


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

مهما سعى الغرب فى ان يصنع شىء يضاهى خلق الله فلن يستطيعوا 

لا يمكن لهذا الربوت ان يحس بالمساعر او ان يغضب او يحب او يكرة

وشكـــــــــــرا


----------



## اليحيى (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضع الشيق ونحن ننتظر المزيد


----------



## هبة محمود (5 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بصراحة أنا لا أحبذ هذا النوع من العلوم الذي يحاولون فيه تقليد الخالق حتى وإن كانت النتيجة النهائية المحتمة فشلهم ولكن مجرد التفكير بتقليد الهيئة البشرية يدعو إلى النفور والإشمئزاز من هكذا أناس
والسلام عليكم


----------



## لؤلؤ البحر (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي م.سلامة
سوف أعطيك الفرق بين الروبوت و الإنسان:
أولاً :هذا الروبوت الآلي يستطيع أن ينفذ الأوامر ويصنع قرارات و يتعلم ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يفكر من تلقاء نفسه كما يفعل الإنسان.
ثانياً: هذا الروبوت هو عبارة عن آلة غبية فمثلاُ إذا قلت له أن يفجر نفسه فسوف يفعل.


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 مارس 2009)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> أخواني الكرام هذا موضوع قد شدي جداً, وهو هل يمكن للروبوت التعبير عن أحاسيسه؟
> 
> k-bot هو إسم روبوت تم صناعته, بحيث يمثل وجه فقط, هذا الوجه به العديد من العضلات الإصطناعية والتي تعمل على التعبير عن الأحاسيس مثل الضحك, والغمز وغيره الكثير, وهذا بفضل التقدم الكبير في علم الذكاء الإصطناعي وعلم المواد, صنع الوجه من مادة بولمرية, يتكون أيضاً الوجه من 24 عضلة.
> وهذه صورة لهذا الروبوت
> ...


 
موضوع مفيد و شيق جدا... بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedmousad (15 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااً


----------

